# 2.Bundesliga



## Rolli (23 Juli 2009)

Was tippt ihr welche 2.Liga Mannschaft schafft diese Saison den Aufstieg ?
Meine drei sind : 1.Cottbus
2.Duisburg
3.Aachen

Was ist euer Tipp ?


----------



## Buterfly (23 Juli 2009)

1. Bielfeld
2. Cotbbus
3. 1860

Ok, geb zu das dritte ist mein Wunsch


----------



## tweety123 (23 Juli 2009)

hmm ich würde tippen auf 

1. Alemania Aachen
2. 1. FC Kaiserslautern 
3. DSC Arminia Bielefeld


----------



## General (23 Juli 2009)

1. St.Pauli
2. Kaiserslautern
3. Duisburg


----------



## Ch_SAs (24 Juli 2009)

1. Cottbus
2. Kaiserslautern
3. Duisburg


----------

